# Does any one know what tuning all shall perish use on their 7's?



## Rhoadkiller (Oct 29, 2008)

im trying to figure it out so i can learn never again  but i cant find out what tuning it is


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they just play in B standard...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 29, 2008)

I concur, in B.

Good luck trying to learn the crazy lead work, it doesn't wound human


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Oct 29, 2008)

Raoul Duke said:


> I concur, in B.
> 
> Good luck trying to learn the crazy lead work, it doesn't wound human



hahah holly shit i know , i give that guy props for his chops


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 29, 2008)

When i first heard it i laughed my arse off.

I was like "Who the [email protected]#k does he think he is". I cant even air guitar that fast

Also it doesnt SOUND human not WOUND ha ha, still havent woken up fully yet


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 29, 2008)

price of existance and the new album are B standard but Hate Malice Revenge was drop A


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 31, 2008)

They play in drop B w/ a high F# on the last 2 albums.

Hate. Malice. Revenge was the same but with 6 strings.

The song "Prisoner Of War" was the only song in drop A I believe.


----------



## Joel (Oct 31, 2008)

metaljohn said:


> They play in _*drop B w/ a high F#*_ on the last 2 albums.




Yep thats correct


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Nov 3, 2008)

techdeath16 said:


> Yep thats correct


I talked to one of the guys that played for them on the european tour and here is the actual tuning.
B- 7
F#- 6
B- 5
E- 4
A- 3
C#- 2
F#- 1


----------



## rasse (Nov 3, 2008)

When I saw them live Chris played the sweeps in Never again perfectly. Didn't miss a note. I was quite wowzed overall. The man can play all the shit they record live too unlike some other bands... (cough dragonforce cough)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 3, 2008)

rasse said:


> When I saw them live Chris played the sweeps in Never again perfectly. Didn't miss a note. I was quite wowzed overall. The man can play all the shit they record live too unlike some other bands... (cough dragonforce cough)



Not much of an achievement really...


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you heard the newest album?


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2008)

lol im thinking not.

didnt rusty cooley do some stuff for them on that cd cos they are big fans of him?


----------



## philrobertson32 (Nov 3, 2008)

no its all him. i saw him play it in nashville. its just wrong how fast he is and still very accurate


----------



## S-O (Nov 3, 2008)

philrobertson32 said:


> no its all him. i saw him play it in nashville. its just wrong how fast he is and still very accurate



:\

Rusty Cooley did some guest solos. He plays two solos on "From So Far Away".


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2008)

Ah I didn't know that. I know Chris has been taking lessons of Rusty for a while now, although to be honest it shows too much...there isn't enough of a personal touch to his solos yet. I thought the From So Far Away...solos were epic, lovely use of a whammy bar, but if that was Rusty my point still stands. Chris is a great player, absolutely phenomanal, despite being an utter cockturd, but he needs something thats distinctly 'his voice' if he is going to be wider known. And that doesn't mean chugging first fret chords at half time.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2008)

Chris is fucking inhuman. The next Rusty Cooley, if not better.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 3, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Chris is fucking inhuman. The next Rusty Cooley, if not better.




Can't believe he hasn't bought a decent camera yet. 

Most impressive thing about those vids? he's stoned out his cunt in those vids.


----------



## S-O (Nov 3, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Ah I didn't know that. I know Chris has been taking lessons of Rusty for a while now, although to be honest it shows too much...there isn't enough of a personal touch to his solos yet. I thought the From So Far Away...solos were epic, lovely use of a whammy bar, but if that was Rusty my point still stands. Chris is a great player, absolutely phenomanal, despite being an utter cockturd, but he needs something thats distinctly 'his voice' if he is going to be wider known. And that doesn't mean chugging first fret chords at half time.



I agree, I am not knocking the dude, he is an awesome shredder, but his Rusty Influnce shows too much, to the point were it almost seems like plagarism XD

They are one of the few -core bands I have been able to get into.

Not that I think all -core is shit, but I still hear a lot of shit from the -core bands  But I guess that is the same with all genres, but all these -core bands are everywhere, so we all get to hear the shitty ones more than the good ones.

He seems higher than my dad's cholesterol levels.in those vids XD


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 3, 2008)

He really needs to get a new camera ha ha.

The footage and sound aren't in sync half the time


----------



## kingkabong (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the new All Shall Perish, great cd. And I agree, he's sounds so much like Rusty and that's not really a good thing, IMO. It's not so musical. That last video is what I'm talking about, sounds exactly like a video game!


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 4, 2008)

Rhoadkiller said:


> I talked to one of the guys that played for them on the european tour and here is the actual tuning.
> B- 7
> F#- 6
> B- 5
> ...



Yeah thats it. Its actually F# standard with a low B, so not quite the same as Drop B+F#, its actually easier since the top 6 strings are basically like standard tuning so all the scale patterns are the same. I was asking Ben about tuning/string guage when I saw them and he said he uses 9s but Chris uses 8s since he does pretty much all the lead work.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 6, 2008)

Pretty cool tuning, I might give that a try. I like the way my mind works in Drop A on a sevenstring, but I hate how dirgy it begins to sound.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually prefer Chris' lead work on The Price of Existence over Awaken The Dreamers... he had alot more feeling and melody... now he is pretty much just a young Rusty Cooley.


----------



## demolisher (Nov 6, 2008)

M3RC1L3SS said:


> I actually prefer Chris' lead work on The Price of Existence over Awaken The Dreamers... he had alot more feeling and melody... now he is pretty much just a young Rusty Cooley.



I have been trying to tell this to people but I keep getting shot down.

cool sweeps and awesome playing does not equal good songs.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Nov 6, 2008)

demolisher said:


> I have been trying to tell this to people but I keep getting shot down.
> 
> cool sweeps and awesome playing does not equal good songs.


I wish people realized speed isn't everything... now it's just a wankfest in his solo's.


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 7, 2008)

Agreed, there's no point in having the speed if you dont know what to do with it!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 7, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Yeah thats it. Its actually F# standard with a low B, so not quite the same as Drop B+F#, its actually easier since the top 6 strings are basically like standard tuning so all the scale patterns are the same. I was asking Ben about tuning/string guage when I saw them and he said he uses 9s but Chris uses 8s since he does pretty much all the lead work.



He uses 8's for all the strings or just the high ones?


----------



## S-O (Nov 7, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> He uses 8's for all the strings or just the high ones?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 14, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> Agreed, there's no point in having the speed if you dont know what to do with it!!



I'm pretty sure he knows what to do with it. Some of it's just too fast to sound like it has any theory.


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 14, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> He uses 8's for all the strings or just the high ones?



Erm, 8 guage strings...like 8-38 plus whatever he uses for his low B.

And with regards to knowing what to do with speed, Im just basing that on the videos Ive seen of him. Every clip has been him mindlessly blazing up n down scales, and when considering the other guys Ive been looking in to a lot recently are Shawn Lane and Guthrie Govan, there really is no competition!!


----------



## jamie123 (May 25, 2011)

How do you tune a 9 guage up to F# without breaking it I read this thread and tried it and .....snap!! Fml


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 25, 2011)

jamie123 said:


> How do you tune a 9 guage up to F# without breaking it I read this thread and tried it and .....snap!! Fml


Next time just start a new thread instead of necro-bumping please.





This is like the week of the necrobump, ain't it?


----------



## jamie123 (May 25, 2011)

Sry this is my first time Not really sure how this works just took a guess by asking this way....what's necro bumping?


----------



## Alimination (May 25, 2011)

Haha Chris Storey is my private lesson teacher. He lives here in las vegas! he's a cool guy.  

I can ask him if you guys want..? He's been playing a lot of gypsy jazz a lot lately over hardcore music. ahaha


----------



## jamie123 (May 25, 2011)

That would be much appreciated I used to take lessons online from chris would like to again if he still does that....but ya was going for the asp tuning but didn't work out so well :s


----------



## jamie123 (May 25, 2011)

Gypsy jazz over hardcore very interested in hearing that must be pretty sick


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> lol im thinking not.
> 
> didnt rusty cooley do some stuff for them on that cd cos they are big fans of him?



yes he did the solos in "From So Far Away"  Both Rusty and Chris are Gods

Chris was Rusty's pupil


----------

